# switching from replacer to whole cows milk



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I am seriously considering switching, but I am afraid to do so. rowdy is always hungry, he never seems full. He's on the skinny side too. This makes me want to try regular whole cow's milk. However, my replacer has selinium in it, will the cows milk have that? Will the cows milk have all the stuff that goats need?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have heard that whole milk is always better than any type of replacer. You have more issues with replacer, and cow's milk should be nutritious.

A quote from Fiasco Farms: "Real whole milk, even from a cow, is much better for them than milk replacer , which can cause diarrhea and floppy kid syndrome. Very often, problems with bottle fed kids stem from the use of milk replacer."

Fiasco Link: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/feeding.htm#bottle


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

We've never had a problem raising kids on whole cows milk from the store.
If you do switch though, switch slowly. Do it in 25% rations-

1st switch 75% replacer-25% Whole
Go 4 days like that, if diahrea occurs, switch back to Replacer.
2nd switch 50-50 of each
Again go 4 days, and if diahrea occurs, go back to 75%-25%

and so on until you reach full cows milk.

You can add Nutridrench to his bottle a couple times a week to get vitamins into him, for just a boost.

How much are you feeding him now? And how often? I like feeding 6 times a day until a month old. They seem to grow better that way.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I am feeding 5 times a day now and he gats about 8 oz. He is a nigerian dwarf and is 3-4 pounds. He is 2 weeks old. He gets more than what has been recommended (10% body weight). 

I have to say my doeling has done AWESOME on the replacer, she's not had one single issue. the picture of health! there is nothing wrong with the replacer if she is any indication.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just got a bottle baby. I am in the process of switching her from replacer to whole cow milk. I have heard whole cow milk is better for them. Since I don't get it from the dairy I have a little recipe for it since it doesn't have all the fat in it. I use the Vit. D milk, Condensed milk, and Butter milk. If you want the exact recipe I will give it to you. Just make the switch slowly.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Go ahead and post it please.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

This is the one I use that I think RPC is reffering- I too love this formula!

1 gallon Whole Milk
1 can Evaporated Milk (12 oz)
1 cup Cultured Buttermilk

Pour 4 cups of the whole milk into a container. Add the evaporated milk and butter milk. Add back as much of the whole milk (roughly 1 cup) to refill the gallon milk container. Add 1/2 teaspoon of Goat Nutri-Drench to the first bottle of the day.


----------



## CrazyAnimalLover (Apr 15, 2015)

If I cannot find goat nutridrench, what should I use for the time being? I have a 3 week old buck that was given replacer from it's previous owner. I've heard replacer can kill a baby goat, so I'm wanting to swap him over to whole cow milk. I was told I can use pediolyte or sports drink to give him electrolytes. Can someone tell me how to do this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You don't have to use the nutridrench. I never have. Do a search on homemade electrolytes.


----------



## Dani1115 (Mar 11, 2018)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> This is the one I use that I think RPC is reffering- I too love this formula!
> 
> 1 gallon Whole Milk
> 1 can Evaporated Milk (12 oz)
> ...





GotmygoatMTJ said:


> This is the one I use that I think RPC is reffering- I too love this formula!
> 
> 1 gallon Whole Milk
> 1 can Evaporated Milk (12 oz)
> ...


How should I do this? Right now I have a 3 week old 9lb saanen buck I have been giving 3oz Whole milk 2oz dumor kid replacer 5xday but he seems off. weak in his legs but peeing and pooping fine no Temps.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very good advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dani1115 said:


> How should I do this? Right now I have a 3 week old 9lb saanen buck I have been giving 3oz Whole milk 2oz dumor kid replacer 5xday but he seems off. weak in his legs but peeing and pooping fine no Temps.


He may be getting too much milk.
Floppy kid comes to mind. It won't hurt to start treatment in case.

Is there any heat to his legs or belly(umbilical cord area)? It is joint ill.

With the replacer, just remove it from his diet.

You can have a vet look over the kid and diagnose what the issue is before it gets worse. And proper treatment is started quickly.


----------



## Dani1115 (Mar 11, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> He may be getting too much milk.
> Floppy kid comes to mind. It won't hurt to start treatment in case.
> 
> Is there any heat to his legs or belly(umbilical cord area)? It is joint ill.
> ...


Yes we just left a vet. Started him on b vitamin injections twice a day along with ceftiflex. So get rid of the replacer? Just whole milk? Thanks much


----------



## Dani1115 (Mar 11, 2018)

Belly looks good. No heat to his legs. I'm so lost with him. Have had terrible experience with the vets in my area. The only one would see us I don't think she knew much about goats. One said I was starving him. And a mobile livestock vet wanted 450$ to come out.  again I can't thank the goat spot enough


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the vet looked at the kid.
So it isn't anything?

Yes, get rid of the replacer, you can add this recipe if you wish. That Gotmygoat suggested above.
1 gallon Whole Milk
1 can Evaporated Milk (12 oz)
1 cup Cultured Buttermilk


----------



## Dani1115 (Mar 11, 2018)

I hope not she didn't really say said she was glad I was doing my homework. Asked if I could afford blood work. Then told me to start the b vitamins. Twice a day for four days bring back if no Improvement


----------



## kmoore9184 (Sep 23, 2015)

That is the recipe in the book Storey’s Guide to Raising Meat Goats and it also gives amounts of milk to feed, how many times a day and when to increase it.


----------



## kmoore9184 (Sep 23, 2015)

I used that recipe on a bottle baby I acquired last year and she did very well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a good link

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/bottle-baby-boer-feeding-schedule.161225/


----------



## GuntersGoatFarm (Mar 28, 2018)

I have a rescue that the mom wouldn't feed and the person who recieved her had never had a goat and wanted a bottle baby. She reached out to my family to take her due to her not walking.
When we got her she was close to death, malnutrition, lice and wouldn't eat. Ling story short she is doing amazing now but still not walking. I believe the local vet doesn't have any idea and I wonder if swapping to the milk mix would help.
I posted a thread with entire story and details.
Please any advice is wonderful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Members have responded to your thread.


----------

